# Height-adjustable swivel casters.



## m88k (Apr 26, 2010)

Has anyone used height adjustable swivel casters, or know where to get them? I'd like to put my new desk on wheels, but the floor in my new place is pretty badly curved.

My plan was to buy swivel casters with threaded spindles, and then mount them with the hardware for height-adjust feet. However, the supplies available at Woodcraft wouldn't work (swivel spindles too big/foot spindles too small), and the guys there thought I'd run into stability problems anyway. I've been searching, but I thought I'd put out feelers in case anyone knows of a good solution.


----------



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

How about these?

http://www.greatlakescaster.com/great_lakes_caster___swivel_caster_with_stabilizer_leg___175_stabilizing_casters_with_a_220lbs_capacity_in_motion_and_a_550lbs_capacity_when_the_stabilizer_leg_in_extended-LV-1710-NYP-S-M12.php


----------



## m88k (Apr 26, 2010)

Interesting choice; apparently where I screwed up was calling them height-adjust rather than leveling. Thanks live4ever.


----------

